# What kind of serra?



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

What kind of serra these two?
The largest one has a silver color, metallic with purple reflections.
I think two geryi!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I cant tell what they are by the picture....but I can say they arent geryi.


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

Why not?
one il 5"
one is 3.5"


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

There is not any S. geryi here









Just because they don't have any violet line on them...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Fomoris said:


> There is not any S. geryi here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, someone have a photo of geryi with violet line?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

my asumption would probably have to be S. Brandtii


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

My guess would be the 3 pic looks like a Irritan and the first pick no idea, looks like a mix of a elong and a mac


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

EmperoR said:


> Ok, someone have a photo of geryi with violet line?


Serrasalmus geryi


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

i don't know, it's so strange!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The mix-up with S. geryi is quite understandable, as it looks very similar as far as shape is concerned. But the absence of the purple stripe rules out S. geryi, so my guess would be a member of the S. compressus complex (to which S. geryi also belongs) - I don't think it's _the_ S. compressus, but which other one it could be I don't know...


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

Mmmmm, no Compressus, probably Brandtii, the anal fin is yellow.........
E.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Young fish. I cleaned the image of it and appears to be S. rhombeus. Needed a better photo to be sure. There does seem to be a blemish on the lower jaw and upper, perhaps the stripe is not present due to some condition the fish is in. My suggestion is get a better photo.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't think it's a S. brandtii because the fins alignement is not right









Fatten him a bit and it will be easier to Id him...


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

juss lik ery one else geryi


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, this evening a better photo.
E.


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, look these two......
Sorry for my english, i'm italian.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The top pic is still hard to ID but the last one is a brandtii.

Also, this is a good example of how fish can look completely different depending on the picture. I would have never guessed brandtii based on the first 3 pictures but that last picture is a great picture to get an id from.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> juss lik ery one else geryi


What? You mean you think it's a geryi? or like everyone else, you don't think its a geryi?


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The top pic is still hard to ID but the last one is a brandtii.
> 
> Also, this is a good example of how fish can look completely different depending on the picture. I would have never guessed brandtii based on the first 3 pictures but that last picture is a great picture to get an id from.












Nice fish too.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

The last shot shows a S. brandtii... It looks exactly like mine the first day I got him


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

No idea what that is..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

First picture: is NOT a geryi
Second picture: a brandti


----------



## RHOMMM (Nov 11, 2005)

Brandtii.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. brandtii. ID complete.


----------

